# Show us your best dust hoods / ports!



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes there admittedly is some self interest here. My poor sliding miter saw has got to be the most pitiful device ever design wise for dust collection. Actually a good majority of my equipment has awful dust hoods / ports.

So that got me to thinking. What are your best duct collecting / capturing devices you've come up with or can recommend commercially?

My shop has...

Table saw. Dust collection there is awesome. Above and below table, Shark guard with 4" port, OEM blade shroud with 2.5" port, and belly pan with 4" port but I throttle that back as it is not super important.
Router table. Upper and lower. Fence port is 4", box port is 2.5". Works well.
Band Saw. Lower blade guide, and blade guard 2 2.5" ports, Need to figure out how to position a 4" hose just at the table close to where the cutting is hapening. Suggestions?
Lunchbox planer and benchtop jointer. 2.5" ports. 
Lathe. Nothing factory. 4" port on a 4x10 rectangle register box as a shroud. Works okay for sanding. Pointless for actually turning...
Drill press. 4" bare hose with a clamp to the table. More or less works.
12" SCMS with a 4" port on the table behind the saw, and a hood that is basically a giant arc alllowing the saw to fully articulate. Not sure it actually picks anything up. REALLY need help here.
Handheld router. Nothing, need help here...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The miter hood has a dedicated 1HP Powertec blower exhausted outside.

The overhead table saw works well, but I don’t have enough blower to run both at once.


----------

